# CA SFM is proposing additional amendments and building standards



## mark handler (May 6, 2011)

Notice is hereby given that the California Building Standards Commission (CBSC) on behalf of the Office of the State

Fire Marshal (SFM) proposes to adopt, approve, codify, and publish building standards contained in the California

Code of Regulations (CCR), Title 24, Part 9. The SFM is proposing additional amendments and building standards

related to the 2010 California Fire Code.

PUBLIC COMMENT PERIOD

A public hearing has not been scheduled; however, written comments will be accepted from April 22, 2011, until 5:00

PM on June 6, 2011.

Summary of Effect

The general purpose of this proposed action is principally intended to update the 2010 California Fire Code

(California Code of Regulations, Title 24, Part 9) based upon updated information or recent actions of the SFM. This

proposed action:

 Repeal certain amendments to the 2009 International Fire Code and/or California Building Standards not

addressed by the model code that are no longer necessary nor justified pursuant with Health and Safety

Code 18930(a)(7).

 Adopt and implement additional necessary amendments to the 2010 California Fire Code that address

inadequacies of the 2009 International Fire Code as they pertain to California laws.

 Codify non-substantive editorial and formatting amendments to the 2010 California Fire Code.

http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/codedevelopment/pdf/2010interimcodeadoption/45-day%20comment%20period%20april%202011-june%202011/Part-9_NOPA_20110412.pdf


----------

